# John Deere 4230 fan issue



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

We try to work on what we can, but electrical is not my strong suit, so I am hoping someone can point me in the right direction. The fan only works on high speed and sometimes doesn't work at all. I haven't pulled the roof yet to see what's up there or if I should be looking at a relay or something else. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I don't have access to a 4230 tech manual so I relying on my aging memory. IIRC on low speed electricity travels through both motors & on high speed electricity travels to each separate motor. I'd suggest to raise roof & inner panel (24 screws)& check for voltage. If fan only blows on high speed it's possible only 1 motor is operating. The only relay that I can remember is on LH side in front of dash that sends electricity to top of cab but if wipers operate this relay is operational. If this is incorrect me feel free to correct me.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks Jim. Will check that out tomorrow.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

You're welcome.

Jim


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

I remember changing one of the AC switches on my '79 4230 in about 2007. Been too long ago to remember if the AC selector switch had fan speeds on it or not and I don't remember the exact problem. Point here is that unless you have rats, don't discount switches wearing out. I seldom if ever have a fan winding open and if a bearing is going out you can hear it long before it locks up and could be a potential fire. I think the switch was in stock locally.......tell you something!


----------



## cannonball (Jun 23, 2012)

OhioHay said:


> We try to work on what we can, but electrical is not my strong suit, so I am hoping someone can point me in the right direction. The fan only works on high speed and sometimes doesn't work at all. I haven't pulled the roof yet to see what's up there or if I should be looking at a relay or something else. Any help would be appreciated.


Tx Jim is right about the blowers 12 volt goes in one motor and comes out and goes in the other motor for low...both motors get 12 volts for high....AP Air sells a kit to change the switch from a stacked 2 speed to a 3 speed single switch......

https://www.apairinc.com/shopping/?model=10813

go down on page to see switch....they only sell to dealers...if you need to go this route they might sell to you and might not, if not and want one go to Machinery Talk and just ask for AP Air dealers ...


----------

